# I'm so frustrated...nobody wants to hire me!



## iio (Jul 1, 2008)

I've only had one job in my entire life! im 20 years old and worked in one retail store for 2 years.  I decided to leave because the hours that they would need me would conflict with my class schedule for this summer and fall.  Plus I thought that with me leaving I could do something that would relate to my major, which is Business Administration.  So I have applied to a bunch of student assistant positions for the state.  My bf introduced me to this website where he got his state job and I've just been applying almost everyday when there is a new job posting. And none of them has given me a call, not even for an interview at least!  Im so frustrated...should I lie on my resume, make something up? Like that I have worked in an office environment before or something?  I have done some filing, entering data, printed out incoming mail for my manager, and some paper work because I was a shift leader for like 6 months.  I can answer phone calls and communicate well.  So I dont know what else I could put on my resume.  

Honestly I have applied for 20 positions! seriously...Im sure they go through each student who has applied first or like probably the first 15 students who apply they interview, but damn it somebody give me a call for an interview at least.  My bf got his job  a week after he applied! argh...Now I've started to apply at retail jobs...I've applied for a few clothing stores and a book store.  None has called me...I will have to call them back to see whats going on...ugh Im so depressed.  I barely have any money in my bank now from all the gas and the economy now isnt that great.  I just hate the whole hiring process...i wish someone could just hire me on the spot! I might just have to work at a fast food restaurant or just anywhere to make some money.  bleh im so sorry I just had to rant! I should be taking the time right now to look for a job in every street corner of the city here! lol 

Is anyone having trouble finding a job right now?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 1, 2008)

Me! I've applied EVERYWHERE! I've applied at all the pharmacies in my town (My major is pharmacy tech) and no one will hire me. I decided to try to find a retail job that way I can still get good hours while going to school 4 days a week. So I applied at all the stores in my town, including Rite-Aid & Walmart. I'd really like to get hired at Walmart because I'd most def. be able to get enough hours in, but I swear, they will hire everyone else in my town BUT ME! It's so frustrating.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 1, 2008)

Definitely don't lie on your resume!

There's lots of programs available for creating a resume. Sometimes a format change or a bit of tweaking can really help. Have a couple friends look at your resume and offer advise. 

Good luck on the job search


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow I'm in the same exact situation, it's so similar that I could have written this post. We're the same age and I also worked in retail for 2 years. I'm starting to feel that no one calls me because retail looks bad on a resume but then again, just like you I have some other skills. Grr, I don't know thinking about this always bums me out


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Good lord, don't lie on your resume - it will catch up with you!!

That out of the way...I'm having problems myself, so you're definitely not alone.  When I went to law school, the economy was booming and I'd just left a job where I was making decent money using my degree (although I'd probably would've lost my job within a year due to downsizing).  Now, I've graduated, but it seems the only places hiring want 3-5 years experience.  How the hell am I supposed to get experience if I can't get hired?!  I've got a mortgage's worth of student loans and an addiction to all things pretty - not a good place to be in, lol!

Just keep doing what you're doing - applying for any and everything.  Something will come your way, soon!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jul 1, 2008)

I know how you feel. I'm almost getting ot the point where i'm afraid to apply to anywhere now because i've had no replies from anywhere

I've had my CV checked numerous times by different people and they all think it's fine.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you submitted a cover letter with your resume?  A cover letter or "letter of interest" is a great way for a potential employer to get to know you better and see how well you communicate.

Also, doing some volunteering work in your field of study is a great place to start.  You could do marketing for a nonprofit a few hours a week to get your feet wet.  

I know this is a frustrating place to be, especially when you're ready and willing to work!  I hope things work out for you!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 1, 2008)

Never lie on a resume! try volunteering or something...


----------



## SuSana (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_ So I have applied to a bunch of student assistant positions for the state.  My bf introduced me to this website where he got his state job and I've just been applying almost everyday when there is a new job posting. And none of them has given me a call, not even for an interview at least!_

 
I work for the state so hopefully I can help you a little bit.

1. Don't lie on your application.  Even if you do get hired and they find out after you start working, they will either fire you or force you to resign.  This has happened to 2 different people I worked with.

2. To qualify for state (CA) positions you have to be on a list.  In order to get on a list you have to take an exam.  I'm not sure if that applies to the student position though.  

You can apply to take the Office Assistant exam, which is the entry level position, they give it a few times a month in Sacramento.  If you don't live near Sac, it is very rare that they give them throughout the state, so if you are looking for a job ASAP that would be your best bet.  Also, when you apply for the exam you have to  be quick about it.  The day that they release the test dates, they have sometimes filled up within 1 hour.  Lots of people are trying to work for the state and will drive hours to take the tests.

That's about all I can think of.  Oh, if you take the test and fail you have to wait one year before you can take it again so be sure you're prepared.

Once you get on the list, the different departments will send you inquiries to interview, and you can also apply from the open positions.

Hope that helps


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2008)

*everyone is having problems finding a job right now because were in a recession. i graduated with my degree in marketing management from cal poly in june 06 and i know many people who are still looking for a job. you have to keep in mind that for every job, there is like minimum 1000 other people applying for it as well. don't lose hope though, just keep applying. also, like someone else already mentioned, see if you cant like do an internship or volunteer. you probably wont get paid but this is how you can get your foot in the door and eventually get a paid position. whatever you do, DONT LIE!! its dishonest and trust me, will catch up to you. however, there are ways to word things that you have done [embellishment] that might better your chances. see the career center at your college, they have tons of resources. good luck girl!*


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 2, 2008)

aw I can totally relate except I have never had any job. I think I applied to every retail job in my city, haha. I've been applying since May and still have yet to find a job!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jul 2, 2008)

I hear you. I graduated in June of 2007 and worked for six weeks during the holidays, but aside from that I've done nothing! I apply my ass off and I've gotten five interviews in a year! Don't stress too much, the economy sucks. Only downside is that when you do get offered a job (in retail atleast) the pay sucks, but my logic is no job is worse than a crappy paying one.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2008)

why don't you apply for temp agencies where they will help you look for a job. thats what i will be doing in the next week. since i don't have experience in the job i'm looking for, having a temp agency help me find temp jobs will give me experiences in the job that i am looking for.


----------



## static_universe (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you tried calling these places you've applied to and asked if they've looked over your resume? I'm no good at getting jobs, but hey, if you call them, they'll know you're serious and interested, right?


----------



## frocher (Jul 2, 2008)

...........


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

my brother and cousin have degrees and they cant find jobs!
me, ive never had a job and want something small, maybe retail for the summer, but they all want fucking experience...well how am i supposed to get some if nobody ever hires me!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't lie . Have you tried calling after you applied to follow up ?


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 4, 2008)

Often times it all about timing and luck, think of the hundreds, even thousands of resumes that get sent. Many sit in a pile or gets lost in the world of cyber space. Don't give up, just keep trying and networking, increasing your exposure will only work in your favor.

I suggest trying out a Temp Agency. The interview process is not as intense or demanding, and since most temp jobs don't always require experience it's easier to get hired. Now once you land in a company you find to your liking network with the employees, especially HR personel or managers for job openings. That's how I got my foot in the door and I have seen many others do the same.

HTH and Good luck!


----------



## iio (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks girls...Its so frustrating especially with gas prices going up! I redid my resume so hopefully that helped a bit...I will have to work on my cover letter sometime.  

But *ginger9* I will def. look into the temp agency around my area and see how that goes.  Do they give you tests? like writing, math, computer tests? Then they call you about it or how does that work? just curious...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm only 23 but I learned how to write resumes from my family--and they were doing the old school (contact info centred on the page, then info underneath aligned to the left)

                           Gigglegirl
                     21232221 Fake Lane
                   Wherever.......finish address

and I've learned (and it at least has seemed to work for me) to jazz it up. One idea is to offset your name (make it large) with the address info all after it on the right hand side

have sections like experience, education, and *most importantly* at the top, after my contact info I always put a Summary of Qualifications section where I look at the job I'm applying for, and writing pertinent qualities I have that fits what they are looking for

And just keep your head up and keep trying. Its going to be hard, since there are so many places laying people off due to the crappy economy (Starbucks comes to mind). If people are saving more, spending less then there is less demand for workers.

Good luck and stay positive!


----------



## sofabean (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely don't lie on a resume! They will ask questions and you'd better be prepared to answer them! Lol. They'll find out if you're lying... and don't say you are good at something/know how to do something if you're only kinda familiar with it cuz you've done it a few times cuz they'll expect you to know how to do it if you say you do (trust me, been there, done that lol)

anywho, it usually takes a few weeks for hirers to call back from my experience... i applied at a few banks and i didn't hear ANYTHING back from them for a few weeks... i thought they had forgotten about me! and i also applied for this clinical lab technician position and they didn't call me back for a whole month to schedule an interview... so hang in there! sometimes it just takes companies a little longer to get through to you.

oh yeah, and definitely call them to follow up on your application. sometimes it just gets mixed up in the wrong pile and it looks good when you call! (well not excessively, but you know )


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha me too! *hi-5*

I've applied everywhere, I either make it to the interview and fail there or I just get flat out rejected. I'm still in high-school and at home with the parents by the way so I don't depend on a source of income but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Basically there's not a lot of jobs out there right now in my area, and I'm not allowed to travel. Also the jobs that are available aren't suited to my abilities.

Don't give up, some employers can take ages to go through the hiring process..seriously I applied for a job at a chainstore and they called me TWO months later. Sorry if I'm going off on a tangent.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm looking for a job too. i hate how my parents and my sister nag me about finding a job when in reality i am looking for one. it just takes time. i don't like it when i apply for a job and i tell them and they be like "why did you apply for that job for? it doesn't fit you." i hate that. now they tell me to find whatever job there is. they should just have said that a long time ago.


----------



## LOCa (Jul 11, 2008)

I lied on my resume before to get a restraunt manager position, my friend who owns a restraunt on the strip covered for me saying I worked for him for 2 years as an assistant manager. LOL Lie if you can get if away with it.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

A lot of retailers are going to be hiring or at least starting interviews within the next month-summer people go to college, other associates leave for various reasons, and also beginning to staff for the Holiday season. That is one place to look, I would go around the mall and start picking up applications pretty much anywhere. It may not be glamourous but it's a way for you to get your foot in the door.


----------

